# ISO Basque Cuisine



## petey (Aug 2, 2008)

Does anyone have any good Basque recipes?

Preferably non-seafood.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 2, 2008)

Highly specialized cooking request, Petey. 
As it's surrounded by water, I don't know how you'll find much without fish. Maybe lamb. If no response here, many spanish dishes I would think were similar.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2008)

Just what type of recipe are you looking for? soup,salad, veggies,meat,fish? My husbands aunt was Basque so I might be able to help.From what I remember of eating at her table the food was much the same as my mother-in-law who was Italian

kadesma


----------



## petey (Aug 2, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Just what type of recipe are you looking for? soup,salad, veggies,meat,fish? My husbands aunt was Basque so I might be able to help.From what I remember of eating at her table the food was much the same as my mother-in-law who was Italian
> 
> kadesma




Oh thats great 

I'd be interested in soup, meats, stews. Just not seafood.

I made a Basque lamb stew recipe last week but regretted using lamb neck bones in it as there was small shards of bone even though i rinsed them before using in the recipe. Next time i'll use the lamb shoulder fillets instead.


----------



## petey (Aug 2, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Highly specialized cooking request, Petey.
> As it's surrounded by water, I don't know how you'll find much without fish. Maybe lamb. If no response here, many spanish dishes I would think were similar.




Yeah, I know it's not an easy request as #1 Basque is a rare cuisine and #2 no seafood.

Just thought i'd throw it out there and see what i can get. I have done some recipe searches online but prefer to have someone who has actually tried the recipe help me out.

Thanks


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2008)

Petey, 
try this I love it.
Get loin lamb chops with plenty of meat on them...About an inch thick..Bring the meat to room temp then put them on a HOT skilet or grill to sear them..Brush them well with garlic oil, remove from pan or grill and stand them leaning against each other in a metal pan, place the pan in a preheated oven set to the degree of doneness you prefer example 350-rare 400 m3d. 425 well leave 15 min remove add salt and pepper and serve on a heated plate...
  thiswas served with a potato omelet, green salad appy's sometimes just depended on what was at hand...will give you the recipe for the omelet if you would like it. 

kadesma


----------



## petey (Aug 2, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Petey,
> try this I love it.
> Get loin lamb chops with plenty of meat on them...About an inch thick..Bring the meat to room temp then put them on a HOT skilet or grill to sear them..Brush them well with garlic oil, remove from pan or grill and stand them leaning against each other in a metal pan, place the pan in a preheated oven set to the degree of doneness you prefer example 350-rare 400 m3d. 425 well leave 15 min remove add salt and pepper and serve on a heated plate...
> thiswas served with a potato omelet, green salad appy's sometimes just depended on what was at hand...will give you the recipe for the omelet if you would like it.
> ...




Thanks, I'll copy and paste it to my recipe folder if you dont mind. Definitely share the omelet recipe . One question, would it be ok to salt the meat before i cook it? I always season my meats with kosher salt before i cook it. I was never a fan of iodized table salt.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2008)

petey said:


> Thanks, I'll copy and paste it to my recipe folder if you dont mind. Definitely share the omelet recipe . One question, would it be ok to salt the meat before i cook it? I always season my meats with kosher salt before i cook it. I was never a fan of iodized table salt.


My feelings on salting, each of us has our own way of doing things, if you prefer to salt first, by all means do it..

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2008)

For the potatoe omelet, peel and boil 4 potatoes, then cut into cubes when they cool down. Fry them  in about 4 Tab. of evoo in a skillet adding 2 chopped yellow onions 4-5 cloves of garlic chopped add some salt and pepper and if you want some zip throw in some red pepper flakes, watch them and cook til they are a nice golden brown and just tender...enjoy
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2008)

Hope you like artichokes. Put the chopped contents of 3 packages of frozen thawed artichokes in a bowl add I pack of chopped frozen spinach well drained, 1/2 c chopped fresh Italian parsley, 4 large cloves garlic crushed,1/4 c. of parmesan, 1/4 c. evoo,s pich or two of fresh grated nutmeg, salt and pepper 1/4 c. dry french bread crumbs and then add in 4-6 lightly beaten eggs, pour all this into an oiled baking dish and bake at 350 til eggs are set and top is lightly golden about 35-40 min...remove from oven and let come to room temp to get the full flavor..nice with a salad and a slice of buttered french bread...Enjoy
kadesma


----------



## petey (Aug 3, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Hope you like artichokes. Put the chopped contents of 3 packages of frozen thawed artichokes in a bowl add I pack of chopped frozen spinach well drained, 1/2 c chopped fresh Italian parsley, 4 large cloves garlic crushed,1/4 c. of parmesan, 1/4 c. evoo,s pich or two of fresh grated nutmeg, salt and pepper 1/4 c. dry french bread crumbs and then add in 4-6 lightly beaten eggs, pour all this into an oiled baking dish and bake at 350 til eggs are set and top is lightly golden about 35-40 min...remove from oven and let come to room temp to get the full flavor..nice with a salad and a slice of buttered french bread...Enjoy
> kadesma




Wow! That sounds good? Is that a Basque dish? What is the mane of it?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 3, 2008)

petey said:


> Wow! That sounds good? Is that a Basque dish? What is the mane of it?


I don't know if it's a traditional thing, I just know my husbands Aunt use to make this often..There was never a birthday that this wasn't on the table..I don't think she had a name for it, it is just a fritata or torta as I call it..

kadesma


----------



## petey (Aug 3, 2008)

kadesma said:


> I don't know if it's a traditional thing, I just know my husbands Aunt use to make this often..There was never a birthday that this wasn't on the table..I don't think she had a name for it, it is just a fritata or torta as I call it..
> 
> kadesma




You know, 'Fritata' actually crossed my mind as i was reading the recipe.

I'll just save it as "Basque Fritata" until i do find a 'Basque' name for it


----------



## Walt Bulander (Aug 3, 2008)

*Cookbook that you might be interested in*

Petey,

I got this cookbook for christmas, last year. It has lots of Basque recipies, as well as those from the other parts of Spain. Everything I've tried has been a keeper!

Amazon.com: The New Spanish Table: Anya von Bremzen: Books

I recently saw it at half price books, so you may try there, if you have one close.


----------



## petey (Aug 3, 2008)

Walt Bulander said:


> Petey,
> 
> I got this cookbook for christmas, last year. It has lots of Basque recipies, as well as those from the other parts of Spain. Everything I've tried has been a keeper!
> 
> ...




Thanks Walt. I'll look into it


----------

